# Any "gotchas" for an 87 5K QT sedan?



## wolf_walker (Dec 4, 2002)

May be looking at one in the next few days, don't know a lot about it.
Sedan, quattro, turbo, 5spd, sounds like needs turbo seals at some point(light smoke at high rpm), valve tic(are they mech or hyd?), guy drove it for about 6 months daily and nothing bad happened evidently.

I've looked online and found some specs and random info, but came up short on driving and owneing impressions and such as that.
I've had lots of euro cars, but no quattro and no audi's yet.
General info?
Thanks..


----------



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Any "gotchas" for an 87 5K QT sedan? (wolf_walker)*

http://forums.audiworld.com/v8/msgs/87982.phtml

That thread may help a bit. Search the Audi 5000 / 200 / V8 Discussion for more, I know there were some general 5000 buying threads in there.


_Modified by abcd123 at 1:12 PM 12/30/2006_


----------



## wolf_walker (Dec 4, 2002)

Good stuff, thank you.


----------

